# FBH show of support



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

In a show of support to the FBH, can we all put ( copy and paste ) the below link on your signature, this will also send a message out that we are united.: victory:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump this up, good see a lot of you have done this.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pete Q said:


> In a show of support to the FBH, can we all put ( copy and paste ) the below link on your signature, this will also send a message out that we are united.: victory:


Done!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Many of you did this, : victory: some more still to go.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> Many of you did this, : victory: some more still to go.


Done but haven't got the posh banner like most people. :hmm:

Rob


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

i would if it worked but when i did it it didint


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sent this via PM to someone last week... think it works??.... J

Put your cursor just in front and above the sign, click and drag until your curser is just below the sign and the sign is highlighted (changes colour).

The press Control and the letter C on your keyboard together

Go into your user control panel and open up your signature and put your cursor in there

Then press Control and the letter V.. it should give you either some copied script, or the sign itself. Then save your changes in your signature/contol panel and you're away.... cheers.... J



*







*


----------

